
Sell this idea? - mryoungdev
Hello HN, I&#x27;m a very young developer only 18 I have developed a product in my free time but unsure how to put it out their it&#x27;s focused on companies who have factories or facilities with labor workers or related... I think someone else could better put this idea to work and actually make a living out of it, I incoherently don&#x27;t know where to take the product or where Togo from the development stage... Would anyone be interested in talking about the app or possibly purchasing it?
======
Amir6
I'm sure you need to provide more information while being cautious about not
disclosing too much. Good Luck

